# Compak K10 PB vs Niche Zero vs ..?



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Currently we have the Compak set up for single dose. It's great but does suffer from retention. As such I tend to dial it in for one bean and use it for espresso. But if I want to make a v60 or have a heathen visit who wants decaf then a hand grinder is used.

I'd prefer a grinder with lower retention which I am imagining would facilitate using different beans or grind sizes easier.

Would the Niche be a suitable replacement? Or are there other single dose low retention grinders I should consider.

We tend to favour medium roasted beans (avoiding darker roasts) so I have a feeling some might suggest a flat burr grinder though I am struggling to find a flat burr low retention single dose device that isn't eye wateringly costly.

And on a different note, what might a used K10 PB be worth?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I picked one up 4 years ago from a forum member for £400. Absolutely loved it!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Have you tried installing bellows? It transformed my Titan (E92) now zero-ish retention, whereas before it was quite time consuming and wasteful. Give it a go.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

I haven't heard about bellows, can you tell me more? Google isn't being entirely helpful


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Easier to show you.....


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Where can they be bought from?


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

And can they fit the single dose modification to the K10PB


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't know about the K10 specifically but I got mine from here.....https://www.wdscomponents.com/en-gb/rubber-gaiters-for-universal-joints-wds-554/c-604/p-1714/v-12937

Various sizes available. You'll need a glass or perspex tube / adaptor to go into the grinder neck over which the bellows are fitted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dancing james said:


> Currently we have the Compak set up for single dose. It's great but does suffer from retention. As such I tend to dial it in for one bean and use it for espresso. But if I want to make a v60 or have a heathen visit who wants decaf then a hand grinder is used.
> 
> I'd prefer a grinder with lower retention which I am imagining would facilitate using different beans or grind sizes easier.
> 
> ...


 Some comparison here

https://www.home-barista.com/reviews/niche-zero-grinder-review-t57516.html


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Some comparison here
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/reviews/niche-zero-grinder-review-t57516.html


 Really useful and helps move me further toward the change.


----------

